# Fahaka had enough of the Firemouth



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

These are from about a year ago. Crappy quality pics but you get the idea. Fahaka decided he didn't like the firemouth anymore...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

in deed he did, looks like the little con could be next


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like the puffer whopped him....


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

it was a nice fish


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, OWNED


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That will teach him not too mess with a fahaka...............









He looks great btw


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome fahaka!!! me likey!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin fahaka,








firemouth


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that was a nice lookin firemoth, but the puffer is much more impressive


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, those pics are from when he was only about 5" long. He was almost a foot long when I had to get rid of him (moving). Some day I'll probably raise another one - they're a great fish personality-wise. And it's fun to watch them crunch up crayfish.


----------

